# Grizzly. Wood Lathe G1495



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Found a Grizzly wood lathe model G1495 for sale. Looks to have little use. It has a 14" swing and a 17" swing in a gap at the head stock. 40" between centers. It has a 3/4 HP motor. This seem a little small as I would like to turn large bowls. Anyone have any experience with this lathe.
I have been looking for a used powermatic but people seem to hold onto them.
Tom


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I believe I have talked myself out of being interested in this lathe. I just believe the motor is too small. I looked in Grizzly catalog and see they sell a 2HP cheaper than a new G1495.
Tom
Tom


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Someone was selling one of these near me "new" for $200. I was the second caller. :-/ looks capable but I haven't done more than look at the online specs.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Shop Dad said:


> Someone was selling one of these near me "new" for $200. I was the second caller. :-/ looks capable but I haven't done more than look at the online specs.


I would jump on it for $200 as it sell for 1K new.
Tom


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Me too! Unfortunately someone else jumped first!


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I had this lathe for awhile and diidn't like it. It is old tech as far as lathes go and woefully underpowered. The thing rattled and rolled like crazy if it wasn't bolted down. It's not real heavy. The casting of mine was not too impressive. I was not crazy about it. I got mine used with chsels for like $220. It was fun to try turning and I'd love to get back into it with a midi or something similar. Hell, even the midi's have a bigger motor.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Thanks man. That makes me feel better. 

Actually last weekend I picked up a Rikon 70-100 with chisels and stand for the same price. Seems like a nice little lathe.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks like the thread is dead, but for what it's worth I have the 1495 for almost 10 years now, never missed a beat have done tons of work on it. Changed the belt once. I have done a 16" bowl outboard on it, which was a bit of a challenge but got it done. With a few mods, strengthening the cabinet it sits on outboard turning should be OK.

The 3/4hp motor never runs out of power, if one takes a real big cut, the belt starts slipping, but it does fine with 3/4hp.

For an inverter drive lathe by comparison, the variable speed drive will need more power, so you cannot compare 3/4hp with 2hp on an inverter.

I have often thought of upgrading to a One-Way, but really can't find a reason because the 1495 does what I need.

Mine has been bolted down and the stand is a bit flimsy, but that is an easy fix should one get into turning unbalanced logs.

16" Bowl turning attached


----------

